# Patrice Evra a disgrace?



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2012)

Just watching match of the day... seems like we have a little bit of 'feel and real' going on here... every one jumping on Suarez when Evra didn't really put out his hand in the first place... *you don't reach into someones pocket to shake their hand* ... do you??

Up loading to Youtube....


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

He did put his hand out but it was a very strained offer and Suarez put the seal on it by walking past. Evra is certainly not totally without blame for todays events both at the beginning and the end of the match.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 11, 2012)

Eva can still take the moral victory.

Suarez should be removed from the English game post haste forth withe...can you imagine being a black player and playing against him.

If he called someone a northern toolbag, and I was playing against him ina few weeks, I'd go for him as well, regardless of whether he called it me or not.


----------



## Mark_G (Feb 11, 2012)

If they were kids they would get a clip round the ear each and told to play nicely. Wheres the ghost of Brian Clough when you need him?


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Eva can still take the moral victory.

Suarez should be removed from the English game post haste forth withe...can you imagine being a black player and playing against him.

If he called someone a northern toolbag, and I was playing against him ina few weeks, I'd go for him as well, regardless of whether he called it me or not.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Eva can still take the moral victory.

*Suarez should be removed from the English game *post haste forth withe...can you imagine being a black player and playing against him.

If he called someone a northern toolbag, and I was playing against him ina few weeks, I'd go for him as well, regardless of whether he called it me or not.
		
Click to expand...

Think we all know that wont happen unless LFC get a huge offer from Spain/Italy. Then the same problem will just exist out there


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 11, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Think we all know that wont happen unless LFC get a huge offer from Spain/Italy. Then the same problem will just exist out there
		
Click to expand...

But they are all a bunch of small minded fools out there anyway so he'd fit right in.

I'm pretty sure the FA can remove a player from its league for the good of the game, the leagues reputation, the players safety itself....I'm not a football law expert though


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			But they are all a bunch of small minded fools out there anyway so he'd fit right in.

I'm pretty sure the FA can remove a player from its league for the good of the game, the leagues reputation, the players safety itself....I'm not a football law expert though
		
Click to expand...

I am not saying I disagree with you but just because the Spain/Italy leagues are small minded is not a solution there will also be the problem in european matches. While the FA may have the power to remove a player can you imagine the legal challenge from LFC it would rumble on for ages. Not gonna happen


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 11, 2012)

No.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aYybUo2SFC8]http://youtu.be/aYybUo2SFC8[/video]

Evra *never tried* to shake hands - take a look where his hand is... right in the middle in front of his navel, for 3 people... then he retracts it to his right hip - there's NO WAY you reach into someones right pocket to shake hands, no way!!! *I'd have skipped it too*.

He should have put his hand out just like he did to the others... and he's the Captain?

The only time his hand started to move was when he could see Suarez was reaching for the next welcoming hand.

Jumping around like that at the end was also bad form.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 11, 2012)

JustOne said:



			[video=youtube_share;aYybUo2SFC8]http://youtu.be/aYybUo2SFC8[/video]

Evra *never tried* to shake hands - take a look where his hand is... right in the middle in front of his navel, for 3 people... then he retracts it to his right hip - there's NO WAY you reach into someones right pocket to shake hands, no way!!! *I'd have skipped it too*.

He should have put his hand out just like he did to the others... and he's the Captain?

The only time his hand started to move was when he could see Suarez was reaching for the next welcoming hand.

Jumping around like that at the end was also bad form.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez has tweeted tonight and he said all is not as it seems, perhaps this is what he means. Interesting the plot thickens:mmm:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

You can see Suarez go for his hand, it's just too far away and the move isn't recipricated until it's too late...
it's like a pack of wolves against Suarez, which may be justified for past form, but shouldn't be for this.

I'd never have shaken that hand.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Eva can still take the moral victory.

.
		
Click to expand...

 i thought so too.. at the start , then i seen a couple of things , his hand definatly dropped as suarez approached , this is open to each and every persons own interpetation .. both players guilty of been immature muppets imo , then the post match celebration of evra . disgraceful imo & could possibly be charged with inciting trouble ..to me right at that point as suarez ignored been taunted the moral high ground switched or at least became a level field .. as you can tell by my avatar i have no alligences to eithr of these clubs ,so its an outsider point of view per say


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			i thought so too.. at the start , then i seen a couple of things , his hand definatly dropped as suarez approached , this is open to each and every persons own interpetation .. both players guilty of been immature muppets imo , then the post match celebration of evra . disgraceful imo & could possibly be charged with inciting trouble ..to me right at that point as suarez ignored been taunted the moral high ground switched or at least became a level field .. as you can tell by my avatar i have no alligences to eithr of these clubs ,so its an outsider point of view per say
		
Click to expand...

The guy was charged with racist behavior. He will never be on, near or passing through the moral high ground


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			[video=youtube_share;aYybUo2SFC8]http://youtu.be/aYybUo2SFC8[/video]

Evra *never tried* to shake hands - take a look where his hand is... right in the middle in front of his navel, for 3 people... then he retracts it to his right hip - there's NO WAY you reach into someones right pocket to shake hands, no way!!! *I'd have skipped it too*.

He should have put his hand out just like he did to the others... and he's the Captain?

The only time his hand started to move was when he could see Suarez was reaching for the next welcoming hand.

Jumping around like that at the end was also bad form.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a neutral, I can honestly say that there is no way you can blame Evra for that. Suarez had no intention of shaking his hand and moved to the next player.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I'm a neutral, I can honestly say that there is no way you can blame Evra for that. Suarez had no intention of shaking his hand and moved to the next player.
		
Click to expand...




Here you go..............

http://www.specsavers.co.uk/


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			The guy was charged with racist behavior. He will never be on, near or passing through the moral high ground
		
Click to expand...

 Apologies i thought you were referring to todays carry on only .. wont comment on the validity of a FA verdict or charge because they are the biggest shower of muppets in  history they proved that by undermining their national manager before a major finals


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Apologies i thought you were referring to todays carry on only .. wont comment on the validity of a FA verdict or charge because they are the biggest shower of muppets in  history they proved that by undermining their national manager before a major finals
		
Click to expand...

Business is business...John terry...is also a tool lol he needed to have his position revoked. Just because a manager doesn't like it doesn't stop any director...FA, public sector, private sector business doing what they want to do.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

No way mate, I've just seen it again. Evra's hand was out and almost in the same position as before with previous handshakes. Suarez made no effort at all he motioned then moved straight on.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Business is business...John terry...is also a tool lol he needed to have his position revoked. Just because a manager doesn't like it doesn't stop any director...FA, public sector, private sector business doing what they want to do.
		
Click to expand...

So is Terry available for selection or not ? isnt it a bit hypocritical if he is .. you cant captain us but you can play .. You cant be captain even tho you by english law are innocent til proven guilty .. bit of a mess up by the FA do you not ?/


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			No way mate, I've just seen it again. Evra's hand was out and almost in the same position as before with previous handshakes. Suarez made no effort at all he motioned then moved straight on.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, you're 'avin a giraffe!

Here's a pic... who's hand is out?  

You reckon Evra's hand is near his navel..... in the same position???


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			So is Terry available for selection or not ? isnt it a bit hypocritical if he is .. you cant captain us but you can play .. You cant be captain even tho you by english law are innocent til proven guilty .. bit of a mess up by the FA do you not ?/
		
Click to expand...

To play is one thing but to be captain is another. You are obliged to talk to the press as captain and the FA obviously didnt want to put Terry in that situation, he would be asked dozens of questions about it every time.

You cant drop him because he's innocent under proven guilty although its not looking good for him.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			LOL, you're 'avin a giraffe!

Here's a pic... who's hand is out? Evra'a hand is near his navel..... in the same position??? 

View attachment 763

Click to expand...

I've done that to people before, you can see suarez goes to shake de gea's hand but just commits to it early as if to act like he tried, if he went for evra it would have been two motions, instead he slides along without hesitating.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			So is Terry available for selection or not ? isnt it a bit hypocritical if he is .. you cant captain us but you can play .. You cant be captain even tho you by english law are innocent til proven guilty .. bit of a mess up by the FA do you not ?/
		
Click to expand...

Well isn't the new proposed change I'm law on bail moving away for that. Basically keeping people in prison who may be innocent just because the victim complains?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			I've done that to people before, you can see suarez goes to shake de gea's hand but just commits to it early as if to act like he tried, if he went for evra it would have been two motions, instead he slides along without hesitating.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but when you see someone put their hand down just how hard do you try to go for it? In my opinion Suarez does enough and doesn't deserve the lambasting, Evra was a knob... is a knob.... in fact as many people have said - they BOTH are.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			LOL, you're 'avin a giraffe!

Here's a pic... who's hand is out? 

You reckon Evra's hand is near his navel..... in the same position??? 

View attachment 763

Click to expand...

OK not exactly in the same position, I think Evra was anticipating Suarez wouldnt shake it so he it was back a bit but still out enough for Suarez to shake.


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2012)

I understand it was agreed by LFC that they should shake hands , the fact that he did not was poor and against his club wishes , anyway why do all this shake hands stuff have to be done , i am sure it never was years ago , just the captains shook hands many moons ago , what happen later was the result of the failure to shake hands , nuff saidr



Mungoscorner said:



			Spot on.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the handshakes are supposed to be part of the whole 'Fair play' thing... you shake hands before you try and break someones frikkin' legs , a bit like bowing in kung-Fu.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 12, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			I'm a neutral, I can honestly say that there is no way you can blame Evra for that. Suarez had no intention of shaking his hand and moved to the next player.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also neutral but I saw it the other way. And then next 'handshake' was cr*p and Ferdinand declined!

All hissy fits imo, but the pre-game handshake was meant to sort out some of the tension. Seems to have increased it in certain cases!


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2012)

The FA did not want him to be captain at the euros because of his pending court case , they felt it would distract the others from the fooball that needs to be played , they the FA did not conduct the whole matter in the right way , they should have sat down with the mafia boss and john terry and said what they wanted to do and gave JT the chance to stand down for the good of the team with agreement from capello , but they did not , maybe the FA wanted rid of both these guys after what happen at the WC , the whole thing smells of mis management or does , maybe the mafia boss got a job line up back home and said nothing coz he wanted out too so he let the FA  get rid of JT then give an interview in italy and later resign with a pay off and a no talk about the matter deal ...........anyway read into it what you must , it seems JT is the only one who did not get what he wanted .........



bladeplayer said:



			So is Terry available for selection or not ? isnt it a bit hypocritical if he is .. you cant captain us but you can play .. You cant be captain even tho you by english law are innocent til proven guilty .. bit of a mess up by the FA do you not ?/
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes quite right but in kung fu even wen you bow you dont take your eye off the guy in front of you , all these football stars are as bad as each other anyway , they all cheat to win , good job its not that way in golf 



JustOne said:



			I think the handshakes are supposed to be part of the whole 'Fair play' thing... you shake hands before you try and break someones frikkin' legs , a bit like bowing in kung-Fu. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Andr3w (Feb 12, 2012)

The premier league is becoming more like a soap opera or WWF every week.


----------



## paul1874 (Feb 12, 2012)

Why should he shake hands with someone who racially abused him?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			[video=youtube_share;aYybUo2SFC8]http://youtu.be/aYybUo2SFC8[/video]

Evra *never tried* to shake hands - take a look where his hand is... right in the middle in front of his navel, for 3 people... then he retracts it to his right hip - there's NO WAY you reach into someones right pocket to shake hands, no way!!! *I'd have skipped it too*.

He should have put his hand out just like he did to the others... and he's the Captain?

The only time his hand started to move was when he could see Suarez was reaching for the next welcoming hand.

Jumping around like that at the end was also bad form.
		
Click to expand...

Watched MOD this morning and said exactly the same yet in their slow mo they didn't see it! Both as bad as each other...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2012)

Why the hell they ask players to shake hands before the game is beyond me. It really only started when some of the old fools who run football thought up this fair play rubbish. It's a physical game and players often don't get on, it happens in the Premiership and it happens in the local park. Making teams shake hand before the game only is, at best, for show and at worst, likely to ensure that a game starts with bad feeliing reignited between certain players.


Chris


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

Evra's reaction to Suarez summed him up really, pointing at the camera man as if to say " that little racist won't shake my hand cos I'm black".  Pathetic.

Also the celebration right in front of Suarez was seen to be incitful  and not very clever.
It reminded me of Gary Neville running the full length of the pitch to celebrate right in front of the Liverpool fans a few years ago.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2012)

Evra is an idiot of highest level, not dismissing Suarez as innocent, however I would struggle not to punch Evra in his cheating, dirty playing whining little face. LFC need to knock this on the head quickly, how they do that I don't know...

Anyone else miffed as to why they bothered with the handshakes for this match? They must have known it would have been a bigger talking point than the match it's self.. How come they canned the shakes for the Chelsea qpr game? "is it cos JT is white?"


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2012)

Rooter said:



			How come they canned the shakes for the Chelsea qpr game? "is it cos JT is white?"
		
Click to expand...

Because it was the FA cup and not a Premier League game. The Premier League decided not to cancel it, it's nowt to do with the FA.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Because it was the FA cup and not a Premier League game. The Premier League decided not to cancel it, it's nowt to do with the FA.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16772441


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2012)

Rooter said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16772441

Click to expand...

I meant yesterdays game was nowt to do with the FA!!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I meant yesterdays game was nowt to do with the FA!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My bad... Surely the FA and them prem league should have spoken and taken the same stance though? I am all for knocking it on the head anyway, make them shake hands after the game as per rugby when each tema makes a tunnel to clap/ shake hands as thy leave the pitch....


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2012)

There is no point comparing football to rugby, as the lawmakers in football don't have the balls to clamp down on it.

The whole idea of standards in rugby is taught at grass roots. In football you will see week in, week out that the parents instill the MODERN values into kids. YOU WILL NEVER CHANGE FOOTBALL!!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2012)

RichardC said:



			There is no point comparing football to rugby, as the lawmakers in football don't have the balls to clamp down on it.

The whole idea of standards in rugby is taught at grass roots. In football you will see week in, week out that the parents instill the MODERN values into kids. YOU WILL NEVER CHANGE FOOTBALL!!
		
Click to expand...

True. Hence why my son plays rugby on a Saturday and not kissy ball... I do love watching he game though. Shame that the respect to officials can not be the same...


----------



## papyt (Feb 12, 2012)

EVRA'S hand was there to be shaken if suarez had wanted to,the biggest villain in all this is dalglish the man is like an alcoholic and in denial with comments like " HE DID NOTHING WRONG" and "WE ARE BEHIND HIM 100%" or "HE SOULD NOT OF BEEN BANNED" the player was proven to have made racist remarks and admitted it,do you think if LFC had a player to take his place he would be on the pitch,as regards the player am i correct in thinking you have to be a member of the PFA to play in this country then why don't they take his players card away for a month and lets see what dalglish says then or better still let the owner make a stand and demand he is sold or sidelined.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 12, 2012)

Evra a disgrace? Yes. His victory dance in front of Suarez confirms it. 

And isn't it strange that this sort of thing appears to follow him around... "no smoke without fire?"

And Suarez is a disgrace to the Liverpool shirt, closely followed by Dalgleish who obviously goes to the same specsavers branch as Wenger. C'mon Liverpool, at least behave like the great club you are.


----------



## A1ex (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			[video=youtube_share;aYybUo2SFC8]http://youtu.be/aYybUo2SFC8[/video]

Evra *never tried* to shake hands - take a look where his hand is... right in the middle in front of his navel, for 3 people... then he retracts it to his right hip - there's NO WAY you reach into someones right pocket to shake hands, no way!!! *I'd have skipped it too*.

He should have put his hand out just like he did to the others... and he's the Captain?

The only time his hand started to move was when he could see Suarez was reaching for the next welcoming hand.

Jumping around like that at the end was also bad form.
		
Click to expand...

You're either blind or a WUM.

Or something else.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

Go on then.... what's a WUM?


----------



## Luulox (Feb 12, 2012)

A1ex said:



			You're either blind or a WUM.

Or something else.
		
Click to expand...




This says it all really


----------



## Philm (Feb 12, 2012)

i personally feel that evra took his hand away to make it take alot of effort from saurez to shake it.

he got what wanted, another lambasting of saurez for not shaking it. 

if you think for one second that evra wanted his hand shook you've nought between your ears and maybe something infront of your eyes lol

two gobs both as bad as eachother.


Phil


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

Philm said:



			i personally feel that evra took his hand away to make it take alot of effort from saurez to shake it.

he got what wanted, another lambasting of saurez for not shaking it. 

if you think for one second that evra wanted his hand shook you've nought between your ears and maybe something infront of your eyes lol

two gobs both as bad as eachother.


Phil
		
Click to expand...

Like I said earlier it was a very strained offer by Evra and did not make it easy for Suarez who was lured into ignoring it which gives Evra a platform to act on again. Both of them are total numptys and both need to grow up as Evra's behaviour at the end was pathetic he did just as much to incite trouble as Luis did at the start. Also him and Ferdinand trying to batter him at the start and ending up clattering each other what a pair of clowns:rofl:


----------



## Matty (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Apologies i thought you were referring to todays carry on only .. wont comment on the validity of a FA verdict or charge because they are the biggest shower of muppets in  history they proved that by undermining their national manager before a major finals
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it - by far the biggest disgrace to the game has been in incompetent handling of the entire situation by the FA.

If you take the time to read the FA report (and I'm sad enough that I did) it's all very fair and balanced until the verdict. They basically accept very early on that this is a serious allegation and as such need some fairly weight evidence. Then they get to the crunch that there is no reliable witness evidence, no TV footage to support either case so they base their decision on believing Evra more than Suarez. If that's a joke it's a very bad one and is already having consequences.

As if Man U v Liverpool isn't charged enough already, the FA have just amplified the issue 10 fold.

To make matters worse they have pretty much accepted in their ruling that it's fine to call the mother or sister of an opposing team member a whore, but it's not okay to refer to the colour of his skin.

I've said this before, until genuine respect is the norm in football from the top down - not slating referees but accepting that they sometimes get it wrong, correcting those wrongs on appeal, and punishing tackles consistently (including sending people off in the 1st minute for illegal tackles rather than giving them a benefit of warming up) and stopping the petty shirt pulling, shoving and name calling - then football will continue to be a game played by louts for the benefit of watching crowds of yobs.

As for me, I'm getting into Rugby!!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:





Here you go..............

http://www.specsavers.co.uk/ 

Click to expand...

Suarez came out and apologised today for not shaking Evra's hand.

You should of gone to spec savers.


----------



## Philm (Feb 12, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Suarez came out and apologised today for not shaking Evra's hand.

You should of gone to spec savers.

Click to expand...

because he has got lambasted. its based on people perception.

if the general public had said evra didnt leave his hand availible for the promised shake and had got ate alive by dalglish post match then it would be the other person apologising!

seriously both of them are twits. surely you can see that?

neither wanted to shake hands or at least have to go out of their way to shake hands, evra did his bit by retracking his hand and saurez his by not reaching out enough to insist on grasping it.

now please tell me you understand that suarez has not actually apologised at all? he has simply been told to say a bunch of words by some PR guy, he means not a word of it.

they didnt like each other yesterday they dont like eachother today, possibly even more so that yesterday, everything to the contrary is PR spin and pish.

neither are sorry and just to add alittle to the conversation, Sir Alex doesnt care if evra shakes Suarez's hand or bunches him on the nose and he certainly doesnt care if he ever plays for liverpool again. 
his rant was to deflect from his Captain celebrations at the end of the match in the hope that he wont get banned as per G/Neville and Adebayor.

Phil


----------



## JustOne (Feb 12, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Suarez came out and apologised today for not shaking Evra's hand.

You should of gone to spec savers.

Click to expand...

Why wouldn't he?? 

I take my hat off to him.

Did Evra apologise for taking his hand away though?

I think not, the man's a cock!


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Just watching match of the day... seems like we have a little bit of 'feel and real' going on here... every one jumping on Suarez when Evra didn't really put out his hand in the first place... *you don't reach into someones pocket to shake their hand* ... do you??

Up loading to Youtube....
		
Click to expand...

I just said the very same thing today, Evra didn't really try and shake hands, yes his hand was in front of him but for me it wasn't really offered.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Evra's reaction to Suarez summed him up really, pointing at the camera man as if to say " that little racist won't shake my hand cos I'm black".  Pathetic.

Also the celebration right in front of Suarez was seen to be incitful  and not very clever.
It reminded me of Gary Neville running the full length of the pitch to celebrate right in front of the Liverpool fans a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a Liverpool fan by any chance, who needs to go to spec-savers:rofl: .


----------



## DaveM (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Just watching match of the day... seems like we have a little bit of 'feel and real' going on here... every one jumping on Suarez when Evra didn't really put out his hand in the first place... *you don't reach into someones pocket to shake their hand* ... do you??

Up loading to Youtube....
		
Click to expand...

Trust you, should have expected it.:ears: ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Are you a Liverpool fan by any chance, who needs to go to spec-savers:rofl: .
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am


----------



## DaveM (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes I am
		
Click to expand...

I thought as much from the considered balanced view of your augment lol:ears: .


----------



## beggsy (Feb 12, 2012)

What is getting to me is how the hell can alki red nose fergie slam Suarez an Liverpool while his players get away from missing drugs test rio kicking fans cantona sleeping with his sister in law giggs and sleeping with prozzys while his wife is preggers seems all one sided an I'm glad Suarez did what he did


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Why wouldn't he?? 

I take my hat off to him.

Did Evra apologise for taking his hand away though?

I think not, the man's a cock!
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't he? 

Well if Suarez was innocent and he didnt shake Evra's hand because he couldn't (as you said Evra never offered it) why on earth would Suarez apologise?

Who apologises for something they didn't do? I sure as hell wouldn't. 

In other words Suarez admitted his own guilt by apologising.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

Suarez apologised because LFC PR bloke has told him to no other reason dont for one minute think that was a genuine apology


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Suarez apologised because LFC PR bloke has told him to no other reason dont for one minute think that was a genuine apology
		
Click to expand...

I dont think there is anything nice or genuine about Suarez dont worry. It was suggested on here that Evra was the guilty party in the handshake thing and I disagree. Suarez refused and because he apologised he basically admitted to it - thats all.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldnt shake hands with some knob who got me a 8 match ban, why would you, think this shaking of hands before the game is a load of nonsense anyway, everyone is going on about suarez but evra and man u are not completely blameless....


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont think he has done though all that was is a pre written statement for him by the suits and it has been published. Just like an MP reading out their pre prepared script when in reality they dont mean a word of it nor have any intention of actually carrying any of it out. Not a fan of either club as well I thought the whole episode was an embaressment from start to finish.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2012)

Suarez has issued an apology, Dalglish has issued an apology and Man Utd have said they want to move on. It is only the gutter press and the cash cow that is SSN that will keep this rolling on for weeks to come. Its what sells papers and gets viewers. It'll be dragged up tonight on MOTD2

In my opinion both Suarez and Evra need to be charged with bringing the game into disrepute, fined and banned. Dalgleish and Fergie need to be sanctioned by the PL/FA for their comments and then it needs to be left to die. Trouble is, every time these teams play in the next five years it'll all comeback to the surface. I do think Liverpool may consider Suarez as a liability though and look to offload


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Suarez has issued an apology, Dalglish has issued an apology and Man Utd have said they want to move on. It is only the gutter press and the cash cow that is SSN that will keep this rolling on for weeks to come. Its what sells papers and gets viewers. It'll be dragged up tonight on MOTD2

In my opinion both *Suarez and Evra need to be charged with bringing the game into disrepute*, fined and banned. *Dalgleish and Fergie need to be sanctioned by the PL/FA for their comments *and then it needs to be left to die. Trouble is, every time these teams play in the next five years it'll all comeback to the surface. I do think *Liverpool may consider Suarez as a liability though and look to offload*

Click to expand...

Agree both were as much to blame.Players and Managers
I think this feud is here to stay now though to be honest everytime they play it will arise
Cant see LFC offloading him to be honest as he is their best player by a country mile and on top of that who is going to spend the sort of money needed to buy him not many clubs around with that sort of cash.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

robbest3offthetee said:



			I wouldnt shake hands with some knob who got me a 8 match ban, why would you, *think this shaking of hands before the game is a load of nonsense anyway*, everyone is going on about suarez but evra and man u are not completely blameless....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said in an earlier post. Load of cobblers, do I care if teams shake hands before or after the whistle? Not one bit scrap it now and another problem solved 1 less thing to riot and scrap about


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 12, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Cant see LFC offloading him to be honest as he is their best player by a country mile and on top of that who is going to spend the sort of money needed to buy him not many clubs around with that sort of cash.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt it be funny if Dalgleish took the moral high ground and offloaded him, and then Fergie stepped in to buy him and play him and Evra in the same team... ha !:rofl:


----------



## alnecosse (Feb 12, 2012)

just looked at the slo mo and as a neutral i would say Saurez had his hand out to make contact as Evra was dropping it away so he just by passed him imo Evra to blame and Liverpool doing all the apologising if Evra had left his hand out Saurez would have shook it, and Fergie bang out of order with his comments spent ten years backing Cantona and Roy Keane wouldnt say they were the best advocates for sporsmanship.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Feb 12, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Wouldnt it be funny if Dalgleish took the moral high ground and offloaded him, and then Fergie stepped in to buy him and play him and Evra in the same team... ha !:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It would in a way yes. Never happen though. Hope it doesn't as well as Suarez would fit into Utd's team and style of play perfectly and would score and create bags of goals so if he does go then hope it is abroad


----------



## JustOne (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Why wouldn't he?? 

I take my hat off to him.

Did Evra apologise for taking his hand away though?

I think not, the man's a cock!
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			Why wouldn't he? 

Well if Suarez was innocent and he didnt shake Evra's hand because he couldn't (as you said Evra never offered it) why on earth would Suarez apologise?

Who apologises for something they didn't do? I sure as hell wouldn't. 

In other words Suarez admitted his own guilt by apologising.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez apologised because it was the smart thing to do. I've apologised for things I've never done, sometimes it's just the clever/right/most appropriate thing to do, and apologised for other people too.

Suarez has certainly gone up in my esteem, he made Evra look the right cock he is.. I'd have been 100% on Evra's side otherwise.


----------



## A1ex (Feb 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Suarez apologised because it was the smart thing to do. I've apologised for things I've never done, sometimes it's just the clever/right/most appropriate thing to do, and apologised for other people too.

Suarez has certainly gone up in my esteem, he made Evra look the right cock he is.. I'd have been 100% on Evra's side otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez and smart in the same sentence :rofl:

Evra isn't the most likeable guy in football (arrogance, WC farce etc) but only an absolute cock could give Suarez credit for this whole incident.


----------



## lee_leggett (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, So im not a man u fan and i dont support liverpool... But all i can say is what has Rio said...  Suarez/Evra is up in the air, did he didnt he???? makes not difference, what does is Rio refused to shake Suarez's hand full stop.... 

Is that acceptable???


----------



## connor (Feb 13, 2012)

rio was prob high on coke or summit and didnt even notice suarez coming


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 13, 2012)

connor said:



			rio was prob high on coke or summit and didnt even notice suarez coming
		
Click to expand...


----------



## connor (Feb 13, 2012)

was purely a tongue in cheek comment


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 13, 2012)

Dalglish, Suarez and Evra all come out of this looking pretty terrible from where I'm standing.

In different ways perhaps but the behaviour of all 3 has been putrid.  Never mind LFC alone selling Suarez, all 3 should be out of the English game if they were serious about changing perceptions.


----------



## jammag (Feb 14, 2012)

I am absolutely disgusted with some comments on here how you can say oh I wouldnt of shaken his hand as he got me an 8 game ban. Yet he admitted to a racist comment. Wheres the sense there? Lets look at some stuff that happened.

Suarez admits to making a racist remark! He is then obviously found guilty. You wouldnt go to a police station and say yeah I stole this and then others say nah you didnt. How stupid are some people he admits to it he gets charged.

Liverpool were the only ones who come out and made all these ridiculous comments about how Evra lied and what ever else. Then the t-shirts in support. Yet he then goes onto admit the comments a week or so later. Talk about leading your team mates up a creek there. United never come out and anytime it was bought up in a press conference it was said we reported it and its now up to the FA and left it at that. Who caused the bigger issue there?

The handshake, funny how all the experts in the situation say yeah Suarez is wrong there yet someone decides to point out Evra didnt have his hand fully out so that means he is now completely in the wrong. He put it out there the same as he did every other player who walked by. Evra had nothing to be ashamed of and Suarez came out and tried to play the victim. It was the worst thing Suarez could of done as it fired united up and Ferdinand had his best game in months. Those who say Evra didnt want to shake his hand why was he so annoyed when he walked by him. If he didnt want to shake hands he wouldnt of cared one bit but as you can see by the videos hes clearly upset by it.

Why should the handshake be scrapped for this game. Years of trying to get fairplay into the game and kick racism out and because of one incident it should all be withdrawn because of Suarez, its about trying to teach the youngsters respect in the game which means they should have shaken hands and shown that football should be played in the right spirit, instead every kid who watched that will now think its ok to abuse someone and then avoid handshakes as well. Everyone of you goes on about how theres a lack of respect in football then say he was correct to not shake hands.

Evra was wrong for what he done at the end but I can imagine his emotions were high and that win probably meant a whole lot more than other wins. He shouldnt of done it infront of Suarez and to his credit he did not react to it. Although I do find it funny everyone mentions Evra but not Rafael doing the exact same.

Like it or not Suarez let a lot of people down, he told Liverpool he was going to shake hands hes made a great club to be looked like a bunch of unproffesionals as it has caused so much more than shame on Suaurez due to the lies that have come out about how he didnt do it then he did and then lead them up the path in saying I am going to shake hands and then not.

Racism is not a joke its not some gimmick program the FA have produced its a serious problem and it needs stamping out anyone who suggests otherwise are an absolute joke if you condone anything Suarez has done in that incident. Its a shame peoples choice of club or hatred for another club seems to change there opinion to fit that.


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 14, 2012)

jammag said:



			I am absolutely disgusted with some comments on here how you can say oh I wouldnt of shaken his hand as he got me an 8 game ban. Yet he admitted to a racist comment. Wheres the sense there? Lets look at some stuff that happened.

Suarez admits to making a racist remark! He is then obviously found guilty. You wouldnt go to a police station and say yeah I stole this and then others say nah you didnt. How stupid are some people he admits to it he gets charged.
		
Click to expand...


I wasn't going to get back into this, as I am fed up of banging my head against a wall with all those quoting the biased miss reporting from the press.

Suarez did NOT admit to making a racist remark. He denied the charge completely and clarified his use of a word, which he believed not to be racist. It was the panel who deemed it was racist, it was not an admission to racism from Suarez. He was not found to be guilty beyond reasonable doubt. He was found guilty on a â€œbalance of probabilityâ€ not my words, but the panelâ€™s words. He was found to be â€œprobablyâ€ guilty.

Only 2 people on the planet heard what was said and in what context it was said or how many times it was said; Evra and Suarez. The panel took one manâ€™s word against the other without sound proof. This could not happen in a British law court. Hence; unlike the Terry case where there are other witnesses, Suarez has never been charged, because it would have been thrown out of court

Suarez maintains his innocence. Whilst I feel he was wrong not to draw a line under the whole affair and shake hands. Perhaps in doing so it would be seen as a sign finally admitting he was racist. He will never admit to that


----------



## DaveM (Feb 14, 2012)

Come on lads time to let it drop. A lot of peoples views will be coloured by the colour of the shirts. Oh sorry they both wear red.


----------



## jammag (Feb 14, 2012)

It doesnt matter if he uses it in his own country or what ever, he said it in a dispute stating about the colour of his skin, whether it means nothing in his own country or not he still referred to the colour of skin. Hes learnt the hard way about this, hes been done for similar offences before as well as biting an opponent and the hand ball in the world cup.

What does my head in is a lot of people hammered Tiger for spitting on a green, yet in football call someone a negrito heck hes ok as he plays for my club. Its embarressing to have views that reflect your own views on football clubs.


----------



## hangover (Feb 14, 2012)

Liverpool Football Club, Offended by eveything but ashamed of nothing.


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 14, 2012)

Jammag

Yes I know the point you're making and the panel came to the same conclusion as you. What I am challenging is the widely reported misconception that he admitted to a racist remark. He did not. 

He claimed the word was not racist and the panel disbelieved him. I think the panel was perhaps right, but not proven. He did not admit to it and I stand by my belief he could not have been convicted in a court of law. Do you believe he could have???? If so why was he not charged as Terry was


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 14, 2012)

And it didn't stop the daft Richard from going on Uraguayan radio a couple weeks back and letting rip again.

Sorry but anyone who can't see what a prat he is needs counselling.


----------



## jammag (Feb 14, 2012)

I understand what you are saying but he may of said it in frustration or what ever but he said that word, which he admitted to. He may not have meant it as a dig I dont know I wasnt there but he said the word and it was heard and someone found it offensive. Its not different to 2 people having an argument and someone walking by being offended by it. Hes found out the hard way about what words he can and cannot use but you wouldnt get away with it if you was in a different country and said something similar. The problem the FA had was if they didnt charge him for it then any foreign player could of come over and been shouting a lot worse down the cameras or directly at players and then say what do you mean im being charged it means this in my country so you cannot. The FA had no choice but to charge him as soon as he admitted the word.

Terry is only going to court because a member of the public reported it. Evra had the option but said I dont believe he is normally a racist person, which meant that Suarez didnt get as much of a ban as he could of and that it didnt go to court. If Evra wanted it he could have, the same as the Terry incident. This is what I have been told by a policeman who explained why 1 goes to court and the other didnt.


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 15, 2012)

I respectfully disagree. Although you are right the police acted on a complaint regarding Terry. It was however from a third party witness and not a complaint from the Anton Ferdinand himself.

In the Terry case the crown prosecution service decided there was enough evidence to proceed with a prosecution. That is; there are witnesses other than the 2 parties involved and there is also video evidence.

In the Suarez case there is no such evidence at all, neither a third party witness nor video evidence. No court would rely on one personâ€™s word against another, with no other evidence. Suarez could not have been found guilty in a court of law.

Although unfortunate as it is for Suarez and for Liverpool, who have probably missed out on a champions league place as a result of losing a key player and leading goal scorer for 8 matches. Some good has come out of this. This along with the Terry affair has brought home the issue of racism in football and in life in general more than anything I can think off. The good side of this is we much less likely now to hear the racism on the terraces as a result of this affair. 

A racist element exists in every set of club supporters. In spite of the Man Utd fans newly acquired sanctimonious faÃ§ade, they too have their racist element as much as Liverpool and all the rest


----------



## Snelly (Feb 15, 2012)

I would not have shaken Evra's hand either.  In fact I don't think I would shake any hands before the game if I was playing against Manchester United.   I would object to being told by the FA that I had to do it to support one of their campaigns. 

I would afterwards I guess. Out of courtesy to my vanquished opponents.  Not Rooney though. Nor Ferdinand. In fact, I would only shake hands with Paul Scholes I think.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 15, 2012)

Snelly said:



			In fact, I would only shake hands with Paul Scholes I think.
		
Click to expand...

Why? He's ginger so easily a good enough reason not to shake his hand!! I think if you have to shake a Man U's player's hand it should be Giggs for knocking-off his sister-in-law for years, a Welsh slapper, and god knows how many local Mancunian bikes, and still has his wife stand by him!!


----------



## jammag (Feb 15, 2012)

I know people say they wouldnt want to shake hands its silly, but how many people do it when they meet each other, on the first tee, before a business meeting. You wouldnt not shake the hand of a business in a rival company if you went into a meeting together? I suppose its the same for footballers, they have a duty to try and protect the game that has served them so well and try and give youngsters the right view to playing football later on in life. If not it could be utter carnage in 15 years and they have even less respect than they do now.


----------

